# A Bee Fully Loaded,,



## jaharris1001 (Jun 3, 2011)

macro is such an interesting hobby, to be able to get in close and watch nature at work is really something !! Many people never take the time to witness the smaller marvels that nature has to offer,,

1



8 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     160​
2



9 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     160​
3



22 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     160​
4



23 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     160​
5



24 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     160
Exposure Bias     0 EV
Flash     On, Fired​


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 3, 2011)

Good set.  I might bring the fill level up a little.  I would also clone out the pollen covered webs that lead out of the frame.  They are distracting IMO.  Great clarity and light on these.  :thumbup:


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome set... it's like the bee is crack addict, but with pollen. :lmao:


----------



## Edsport (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice but i hate having another window open when i click to view larger image...


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jun 4, 2011)

Edsport said:


> Very nice but i hate having another window open when i click to view larger image...


 Thank you all for the comments,,
Ed,, I agree,, this site is the only one I frequent that does that,, maybe if others know something I dont know about this site they will fill me in,, I like to post large images for viewing pleasure but this site resizes them


----------



## Edsport (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't mind clicking to resize but to have another window open is what bothers me...


----------



## recreative (Jun 5, 2011)

My favorite is #4. 
I agree with Arkanjel that the webs are a bit distracting. However, in #4, where the bee is so greedy, it might be interpreted as it walking on a fine line, between being content and too full (Thanksgiving full).


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 7, 2011)

lovely sreies and some great shots


----------



## jani (Jun 17, 2011)

Edsport said:


> Very nice but i hate having another window open when i click to view larger image...



I think it's the way you link to flickr. When I just copy and paste there is not another window opening.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice photos.  All the great macro shots on this forum have really made me look at these bugs in a new light - rather than run away screaming, I now find myself reaching for the camera!  Haven't shot anything to this standard though :thumbup:


----------



## Bynx (Jun 17, 2011)

Your photos are really great incentive to give it a try. Excellent job.


----------

